# Double Refined 2.71 Troy Ounce Gold Bar



## kadriver (Apr 18, 2011)

I double refined this bar - my first time doing this.

The first refining was pure madness!

Normally, when I drop the gold, There is a ton of powder on the bottom of the container with over 80 grams of fine gold.

During the first refining, after I had dropped the gold, there appeared to be only about one ounce of golf - about 1/4 the regular volume I normally get with 80 grams!

The gold powder was very very fine and it looked like runny cat mess when I put it in the dish to dry before melting.

My knees got week and I was trying to figure out how I was going to tell my wife I only had about an ounce of gold - I was expecting to get nearly three ounces.

I used a small melting dish because I thought I was only going to get one ounce.

But when I melted the powder, it did not shrink like it normally does.

The gold was so fine that it kept its shape and just melted into an 83 gram button. I was so releaved. I thought I had gotten ripped off good.

I wish I had gotten some pictures of the tiny amount that produced 83 grams. 

I hope this is making sense - it did not make sense to me when it happened. It was one of the most disappointing moments in my refining experience. Followed by one of the most exhilerating when it turned out to be ok.

has anyone had this experience?

Anyway, here is some pictures of the second refining. This bar is the most pure bar I have ever made.


----------



## kadriver (Apr 18, 2011)

Here are the rest of the pictures


----------



## kadriver (Apr 18, 2011)

By the way, i am going to send this bar to the refiner.

However, if there are any interested bidders for this bar, please email me with your offers.

Tonight is Monday 18 April 2011 - 11:45pm eastern.

I will be mailing the bar after noon on Tuesday 19 April 2011.

Thanks for looking - kadriver


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice looking. You should consider leaving your gold in powder form between your 1st and 2nd refining insted of corn flaking it.


----------



## kadriver (Apr 18, 2011)

Realms:

Absolutely - it took over an hour to dissolve the gold flakes the second time.

The only reason I melted was to see the purity visually.

I agree that leaving the gold in powder form is much faster.

I am still new to refining and still developing a technique.

This is the first time I have double refined - what a treat though.

Thanks - kadriver


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 19, 2011)

After time you will e able to look at the color of your powder, how it clumps when it drops and other things and get an idea of what you have. Keep up the good work.


----------



## element47 (Apr 19, 2011)

Errr, I thought 1 dwt is 1.55 grams. 

Thus, 2.71 tr oz should be 2.71 * 31.1 grams = 84.28 gms 

Times 1.55 is 130.63 dwt, no? 

Beautiful bar!

And thank you for the pics. Looks like you're maintaining a clean workflow. Can't hurt.


----------



## Oz (Apr 19, 2011)

A very nice bar indeed!

element47,
You multiplied your Troy oz to grams result by the conversion factor for DWT-grams. One troy ounce contains 20DWT, or 20DWT to the Troy ounce. 54.2DWT/20= 2.71 Troy ounces.


----------



## element47 (Apr 19, 2011)

You're right, my mistake!


----------



## HAuCl4 (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful photos and bars!. 8)


----------



## husker4515 (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice! 8) What was your feed stock?


----------

